

[Binary] 11/11/11 from Huffington Post Rocks #WOOF - teksquisite
https://plus.google.com/u/0/101423092138897438495/posts/ijk1YwJwajR

======
teksquisite
It is not a true binary - but I like they way they used it to get to the
#woof!

